# HELP!!! Needs drugs?????



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Perhaps the clomicalm can be used just long enough to break the habitual urges, and re-train more desirable responses to whatever is stressing Sandy. Are you working with a really good trainer?


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

I turn to medicine as a last resort. I know you have been asked this before,but how much exercise and/or play time does Sandy get. How much time does she spend with you or someone else? When you or someone else is home,where is Sandy? If you get company,where is Sandy?
I know these questions sound invasive,but Sandy has a problem of some sort and answers to these questions may help lead to a cure.
We will keep you and Sandy in our thoughts and prayers,
Shane & Lee


----------



## janb (Apr 27, 2005)

I work and my husband is retired. He takes her out several times a day and walks her in the yard. We live on a main road so walking on the street is out. He also plays indoor catch exc.. throughout the day. Our house is a ranch style so we have the hallway to the bedrooms blocked off with her crate and she has full roam of living room, kitchen, dining. My hubby is around most of the day. If he goes out she is in her crate. We have also been working on off leash about 10 minuets a day where we throw the tennis ball and she gets to run like the wind, and then gets really yummy treats. We do this when I get home from work. At night after dinner, I take her out for a little while, and I also practice what we learned in school (sit, stay, down, heal). I hope this info gives you more insight to what we are dealing with. Thanks!!!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

I agree with Shaneamber that medicine be a last resort. Brinkley chewed on her tail for a while. But she did stop without the medicine. I dont know if yours will be the same situation; but what I did everytime she started to chew at her tail, was get out the brush and brush it thoroughly. I found her tail to be a little tangled so I smoothed it out and she would stop for like a week. Come to find out, everytime she goes at her tail, its always in a snarl or tangled so I brush it and she is fine. I smooth it out and then she is fine. So I dont know if it would be the same thing or not. Goldens love to be around people more than they do dogs. They have a ton of energy and they are some work but the rewards are unending. Now Brinkley does not jump or nip at me at all; but with my father she does. HOWEVER, he rough houses with her and allows her to do those things. SO make sure your husband isnt letting the dog get away with some things while you are at work. It may be none of this but I just wanted you to know about my dogs tail chewing situation


----------



## LauraEyes2 (Sep 16, 2005)

How about spraying her tail with bitter apple spray or something similar that would deter her from biting at her tail. It might be enough to get her out of the habit of chewing on her tail.

Just a thought
Laura


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

What keeps popping in my head is that this dog feels "cooped" up. I know he gets out, and you spend time with him, but maybe he needs more free time outdoors and out of the house.

We don't have a fenced in backyard and I do take Lucky on 10 or 15 minute walks two or three times a day, but he obviously needs more outside time. 

I know this, as during the afternoons, when the kids are gone and its just me.... he's at the door every five minutes. It was such a problem, that I put a dog cable on the clothesline pole. Now, everyday he's on a rather short cable twice a day for a half and hour to an hour each time.

I keep an eye on him from our back window. And what does a dog do on a short tether? He's digging. And we have officially labeled that area of the yard as his to dig. He's flipping sticks in the air. He's tunneling under a pile of leaves. I caught him playing "soccer' with pecans. And when he's ready to come in, he barks at the house. He comes in exhausted and takes a nap.

Mentally, I think that additional outside time has been really good for Lucky. And because he's tied up for such short intervals, he looks forward to it every day.

Thats my two cents. I hope all the best for you on this and look forward to hearing how things are going.


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

I've read your reply and have been thinking about the problem.Lee and I have discussed this all evening. I think what Lucky's Mom has said is the answer. Sandy is bored. Goldens are a very high energy breed, a average Golden might get by with what you are doing,but I think that you have one of the Goldens that needs more to do.She is high in intelligence so she is easily bored.As a puppy she has a very short attention span and needs lots of things to keep her busy.All of this added together plus being a Golden with very high energy gives you a very bored Golden.
She started chewing her tail to pass the time and now it's a habit.Studies have shown that it takes a short time to start a habit,but it takes a minimum of 21 days to break a habit.This seems to apply to humans and most animals.
Now the question is,How do we stop this.
Well First I think you need to figure out how to keep her occupied.More exercise is definitely needed,I think maybe 4 or 5 times more than she is getting.This will be a start. Then she needs different things to do,ie.,perhaps some different Kong toys.Stuff one with peanut butter,another with squirt cheese and freeze them.Perhaps a couple of those toys that dispenses a treat as it's played with.Sandy needs stuff to do that makes her think.
Perhaps even another Golden.Maybe a rescue Golden that is older (not too old) that can be her playmate.
Once you have done something to keep her from being bored,then you can work on the habit.Start with a spray bottle(straight stream) and as she starts on her tail squirt her and yell NO.Just NO, nothing else.You must be firm and use as deep a voice as you feel comfortable with. This will take some time to work,but this action coupled with keeping her busy and tired should do the trick.
I know this is a lot to do,but it should help with all of the problems,not just the tail chewing. Plus it should give you a better trained and more loving Golden as she gets older.
I hope this helps
Shane & Lee


----------



## rhino (Nov 9, 2006)

I totally agree with shaneamber. It is boredom. Sandy needs to be kept. I am going through a similiar situation. My golden (4 years old) licks his pillow and front legs in the evening. (1 am, 3 am and 5 am). The vet said it could be obsessive compulsive disorder due to boredom. I have been exercising the heck out of both of us and have given him thing to chew on (rawhide, kong toy, hidden treat ball) to keep his mouth and mind busy. It has helped. It has only been 2 weeks but this is just the beging. Try finding some more activites for your golden.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Clomicalm is used for short term...... Maggie was on this for her anxiety and it only worked for so long...... and to be truthful it didnt really help to much.....


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

It sounds like frustration being worked out in a form of tail chasing and pulling out of feathering to me, I like everyone else would try to give him more exercise before resorting to drugs. He should be able to be leashed up and taken for a good 45-60 minute walk with you all with no problem. Do this once or twice a day and most likely all of what your seeing now will be disapear. Work your training sessions into your walk while out there, it will also help to stimulate your golden and work his mind as well.

It really sounds like pent up energy to me, and she has no other way to release it so she is doing it in her behavior. There's an old saying, and i'm sure you've heard it in the past and it goes like this. A tired dog, is a good dog. I think you got cheated in your training sessions, your trainer only picked on the easy dogs to work with and avoided the ones that needed the help! This of course makes them look better.

Sandy doesn't sound like a bad dog to me, just one that needs more stimulation and one that is a bit more of a challenge, they are fun dogs to work with, they will make you think more. lol


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I agree boredom anxiety. Sporting dogs need something to do. Drugs are a short term fix while you adjust yours and the dogs lifestyle--you could hire a kid to walk the dog/play time etc. 

I have a neighbor kid who brings his dog over a few times a week for play dates. It does help tire my girl out--and gives the cats a break.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I would be starting a Nothing in Life is Free program with this dog where she has to work (cue up a sit, down, shake, etc.) for *everything* that she wants. Sounds like she needs more mental stimulation, not just more physical exercise. Leash her up, put her in the car, drive her to a shopping area and take a walk there so she can experience different sights, sounds, smells, surfaces, etc.

When at home, I'd throw away her food bowl and make her "work" for meals too, by either extracting her dinner from a tightly stuffed KONG toy, or by hiding little stashes of kibble around the house or the yard and teaching her to go find them, etc.

As soon as you see her go for the tail, redirect her with and "Eh-eh" like a Jeopardy buzzer sound and then give her something else to do, like a bone. Bitter Apple or any taste deterrant that is aversive to her is an excellent suggesting. In some cases, I've had luck the first few days of breaking a habit like that by giving the dog something else to "worry" about on purpose, like a strip of vet wrap on a front leg, etc. You just have to make sure you don't use that method too long or else they get the same obsessive behavior over a new body part.

I definitely think drugs should be the last resort. You can try homeopathic options such as Rescue Remedy or even some of the Bach Flower essences.

Hope this helps. Keep us posted!

Stephanie


----------



## Princess Bella (Oct 17, 2006)

Teenager maybe lol ? I remember a post about goldens at a certain age changing etc. ALSO, I think I agree with everyone she could be bored, we took Bella to Petsmart Doggie Day camp and she did really well, was busy all day and was around other dogs. Try that for a day or 2, she will sleep all day when she gets home and not think about the tail etc.

Doggie day camp was only 20... not too bad for 9 to 5 all day play.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

You could get her a dog playmate! 2 are better than one--ask Rick.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

njb said:


> You could get her a dog playmate! 2 are better than one--ask Rick.


Yep...you'll get no argument from me..... Or maybe 4...ask Mary... :lol:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Yep...you'll get no argument from me..... Or maybe 4...ask Mary... :lol:


2 is better than 1 ...*BUT..*.... 4 is way better than 2.........


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

How about nine or ten? :bowl: :bowl: :bowl: :bowl:


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

vrocco1 said:


> How about nine or ten? :bowl: :bowl: :bowl: :bowl:


Do you have nine or ten? I didn't know that....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

vrocco1 said:


> How about nine or ten? :bowl: :bowl: :bowl: :bowl:


Well Vern.....If I had your setup then it would be that many.....


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

IF I had 9 dogs-- I just might give them the house and I would take the dog house. Be quieter. 

Back when I was in college I actually bought a 3 room tent, put it up in my back yard and moved into it to get away from my kids. (true story) That many dogs kinda feels the same way.


----------

